# A House With No Trim



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I've been asked to place a bid on a house with no trim. I swear, this builder only comes up with jobs designed to circumvent the normal drywall process.

I'd like to hear from anyone who has done this before I start throwing numbers around. I have some ideas on how to achieve this while giving a solid product and maintaining a sleek modern design but it's so true that we don't know how much we don't know.....

Thoughts, gentlemen?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

The words Trim-Tex come to mind. :yes:


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

The hardest part of that is the bottom of the walls, the reveal is only about a half to 3/4", it's a major pain in the ass being bent over for hours on end. I did one where they installed a piece of stainless flat stock around the bottom which was about 5", then started the bottom of the wall from there up it was better because you weren't constantly having to toss your mud out from picking up all the dust and crap from the floor.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

i've had some experiance with this slim.i did a designers home 5yrs.ago ,used approx. 1500 ft of 5\8 trim tex reveil.in floor heat,ground, polished, cement floor finish .1 room was 60x80 with reclaimed post and beam sructure assembled independently away from exterior walls but handled the beamed roof structure.about 26 windows 8'x9' that run right from the floor.continueous run of reveil through out.i think i charged 1.50 ft. for the reveil.the home was around 3000sq. ft. the hole home got the same finish.it was a really good clean finish.no window treatment in this home ,was right in the middle of the bush.very cool house.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

get a creeper and shop vac and maybe bust out the rotary


----------



## Perkcon (Nov 25, 2012)

Sounds like great way to try out the trim-tex super seal bead at the windows. Just used some on a store front, good suff. How do they plan to terminate the drywall at the floor? Sounds like a sore back to me.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> The words Trim-Tex come to mind. :yes:


Yae PT the stuff u rip the last bit of after u finish would b the stuff for the job!!!
Sorry canna mine its name!:blink:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank for the responses fellas.

I've been looking at the Trim-Tex catalog, and I'm quite familiar with their products. Zip-Strip is a common occurrence on my jobs, but I'm not all that fond with how far it sticks off the wall...it's a lot more work when going after a smooth finish. I looked at the Fly Reglet reveals, and the Gordon Interior reveals as well. There's talk of a 3/4" trim detail instead of baseboard, which COULD work, if the ceiling heights are perfectly dialed in. I've toyed with the idea of ripping sheets in half to avoid the recess at the floor level to save hours of floor-time filling in the bevel, but then that makes for a house full of 2' and 6' joints (Ugh). 

Bernie, thanks for throwing a number in there, it makes for a good starting point and a frame of reference. 

I'm going to make sure my ass is covered on this one.....unfortunately I lost the last bid for this builder because my price was too high. However, if he's interested in Cheap, he can find someone else to do it. I really like the guy, and his projects are always interesting and I cut him a deal if my price is disgustingly high and and I'm able to do it for less. 

People are funny.

Edit: This would probably be a great application for that shower bead:thumbsup:


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> I've toyed with the idea of ripping sheets in half to avoid the recess at the floor level to save hours of floor-time filling in the bevel, but then that makes for a house full of 2' and 6' joints (Ugh).


Rather than have (dammit 2buck, every time I type either "have" or "half" I double check it now ) to go around and fill in the bottom bevel, I'd either

1. Swerve into a telephone pole on the way to the job.

2. Measure up your linear footage around the walls and cut your bottom bevels off (3"). Stack em and circular saw em. Cut the same footage in 3/8" board, in 3" strips (just scrap the bevels). Hang the lid, hang the top sheet on the wall, hang the 3" strip of 3/8" in the middle, hang the bottom. It's 8" wide now and you have an extra seam in it to tape, but it's only one flat down the middle. 

Or you could use a Rockripper square. It could be done with a tape and blade but the rockripper cuts it dead perfect every time. Every board in the house will be dead on just like the saw, only slower and a hell of a lot less dust :lol:

That _is_ a lot of sh!ttin around though. Hope you find something easier. :yes: Which would be probably anything anybody else suggests.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

br549 said:


> Rather than have (dammit 2buck, every time I type either "have" or "half" I double check it now ) to go around and fill in the bottom bevel, I'd either
> 
> 1. Swerve into a telephone pole on the way to the job.
> 
> ...


I suppose I could also order 54" sheets upstairs (8' lids) for the bottom sheet and just rip the bottom off, but that's a pile of board flipping

It looks like anyway you slice it it's going to suck.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I am not sure if you guys get it over there but we can get rock with one square edge and a rebate on the other, so if available it would make life easier. http://www.gyprock.com.au/our-products/products/plasterboard/gyprock™-rese-plasterboard.aspx

For door ways you could use Ezy jambs. http://www.ezyjamb.com.au/

And to wrap the windows Ezy reveals. http://www.ezyjamb.com.au/ezyreveal.html


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I've been asked to place a bid on a house with no trim. I swear, this builder only comes up with jobs designed to circumvent the normal drywall process.
> 
> I'd like to hear from anyone who has done this before I start throwing numbers around. I have some ideas on how to achieve this while giving a solid product and maintaining a sleek modern design but it's so true that we don't know how much we don't know.....
> 
> Thoughts, gentlemen?


 :blink: why? Is this for looks? Or just to save $ on base?

Make sure to tell the h/o they can never mop or vacum there floors.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

gazman said:


> I am not sure if you guys get it over there but we can get rock with one square edge and a rebate on the other, so if available it would make life easier. http://www.gyprock.com.au/our-products/products/plasterboard/gyprock™-rese-plasterboard.aspx
> 
> For door ways you could use Ezy jambs. http://www.ezyjamb.com.au/
> 
> And to wrap the windows Ezy reveals. http://www.ezyjamb.com.au/ezyreveal.html


Jeez, you mo-frackers have everything! I'm going to look into this a bit further for sure...thanks man!



moore said:


> :blink: why? Is this for looks? Or just to save $ on base?
> 
> Make sure to tell the h/o they can never mop or vacuum there floors.


It's for looks, and I'm sure if they can save a buck or two they'd be happy....although it's not going to be a regularly priced drywall bid, that's for sure. Hopefully I'll be full bore into another carpentry project when this thing rolls around........because he's made it pretty clear that I'm not going to be able to retire off this one drywall gig:laughing: Can't a guy just make a little money???


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Jeez, you mo-frackers have everything! I'm going to look into this a bit further for sure...thanks man!



You have them to Slim.:yes:

http://www.studcosystems.com/


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Jeez, you mo-frackers have everything! I'm going to look into this a bit further for sure...thanks man!
> 
> It's for looks, and I'm sure if they can save a buck or two they'd be happy....although it's not going to be a regularly priced drywall bid, that's for sure. Hopefully I'll be full bore into another carpentry project when this thing rolls around........because he's made it pretty clear that I'm not going to be able to retire off this one drywall gig:laughing: Can't a guy just make a little money???


Trim tex has these availble also for window and door wraps called fast caps


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

No trim anywhere? So it looks like kerf metal on all doors and windows. Lots of fun but it looks really sweet. Hang tight to the floor and fill the recess, if there's any gap we just prefill and tape tight to the floor with the bazooka. Pain in the a$$ but it's that versus more waste with ripping the board. We do quite a few houses with no base and no trim and that's how we do it. Good luck!!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

gazman said:


> You have them to Slim.:yes:
> 
> http://www.studcosystems.com/


Do you do these much? It looks like it could be good fun, actually. However, unlike installing wood trimmed doors you'd need to be dialed in on the installation, that's for sure.

I'm going to pass it on to the builder. Thanks for the tip!




sdrdrywall said:


> Trim tex has these availble also for window and door wraps called fast caps


Yeah, I've put them on wrapped openings before, but never in an application where the doors or windows were installed over them....I'm dubious about fastening doors and windows to vinyl. Have you done it?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Do you do these much? It looks like it could be good fun, actually. However, unlike installing wood trimmed doors you'd need to be dialed in on the installation, that's for sure.



I have used the reveals a fair bit, great product:yes:.
I have never used the jambs, but if they are as good as the rest of their products they should be great also. They would ideal for achieving your desired outcome.
But to quote Roger Waters, "It all makes perfect sense expressed in dollars and cents". It has to fit the budget.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

gazman said:


> I have used the reveals a fair bit, great product:yes:.
> I have never used the jambs, but if they are as good as the rest of their products they should be great also. They would ideal for achieving your desired outcome.
> But to quote Roger Waters, "It all makes perfect sense expressed in dollars and cents". It has to fit the budget.


Either way, I think the builder will at least be impressed that I can offer him a variety of solutions. And you're probably right, he'll choose the cheapest one, which will put me on my hands and knees for a week:laughing:

I sent off an email to Certainteed (yuck) because it looks as if they have Square Edge/Tapered Edge rock, but only faced for plaster application. We'll see, he doesn't break ground until April so I have a while to get it figured out. And....if I wind up looking like a Rockstar, I'll make sure to tell him it was all Gazman:thumbsup:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> Do you do these much? It looks like it could be good fun, actually. However, unlike installing wood trimmed doors you'd need to be dialed in on the installation, that's for sure.
> 
> I'm going to pass it on to the builder. Thanks for the tip!
> 
> ...


I've been using these(including jambs) a lot and for a long time and I can guaranty they're great products


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Either way, I think the builder will at least be impressed that I can offer him a variety of solutions. And you're probably right, he'll choose the cheapest one, which will put me on my hands and knees for a week:laughing:
> 
> I sent off an email to Certainteed (yuck) because it looks as if they have Square Edge/Tapered Edge rock, but only faced for plaster application. We'll see, he doesn't break ground until April so I have a while to get it figured out. And....if I wind up looking like a Rockstar, I'll make sure to tell him it was all Gazman:thumbsup:


If under 9' could use some 54" cut your bevels off


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> I am not sure if you guys get it over there but we can get rock with one square edge and a rebate on the other, so if available it would make life easier. http://www.gyprock.com.au/our-products/products/plasterboard/gyprock™-rese-plasterboard.aspx
> 
> For door ways you could use Ezy jambs. http://www.ezyjamb.com.au/
> 
> And to wrap the windows Ezy reveals. http://www.ezyjamb.com.au/ezyreveal.html


Gaz,i am a bit curious about the reveal stuff! There is a company here that has the door stuff so i have just sent an email 2 c if they do the reveal!
First question is,do u nail/screw/stick it on? And what do u coat it up with?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

With the reveal I use glue on the inside of the reveal and screw around the outside. We coat it like all of our bead, 1st coat hot mud then A/P then finish with topping. I have found the best way to cut them is with an angle grinder and a thin disc.
They give a nice straight line, are not affected by the heat (Trim Tex is great, but I dont know if it would hold up to the sun beating down on it behind a window). Wipe a bit of caulk in the corners and they are as good as gold.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> With the reveal I use glue on the inside of the reveal and screw around the outside. We coat it like all of our bead, 1st coat hot mud then A/P then finish with topping. I have found the best way to cut them is with an angle grinder and a thin disc.
> They give a nice straight line, are not affected by the heat (Trim Tex is great, but I dont know if it would hold up to the sun beating down on it behind a window). Wipe a bit of caulk in the corners and they are as good as gold.


Cheers Gaz:thumbsup:
Cant c me with a grinder 2 cut it up! My worker takes long enough 2 cut up beads with snips!!:mad
I'm getting fed up of windows as the last house i did was about 250sqm and had 22 windows!!! The next has about the same!! Was looking for easier but untill i can find it i will stick 2 my beads!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The grinder is dead easy, use one of these.







Quick as.:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> The grinder is dead easy, use one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would end up with him in hospital if i gave him 1 of them!!!!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> Cheers Gaz:thumbsup:
> Cant c me with a grinder 2 cut it up! My worker takes long enough 2 cut up beads with snips!!:mad
> I'm getting fed up of windows as the last house i did was about 250sqm and had 22 windows!!! The next has about the same!! Was looking for easier but untill i can find it i will stick 2 my beads!


the beginning is always hard but this is the right and fast way to do it. don't forget that at the end it saves you a lot of time and work because using ezyreveal you coat only on one side :thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

keke said:


> the beginning is always hard but this is the right and fast way to do it. don't forget that at the end it saves you a lot of time and work because using ezyreveal you coat only on one side :thumbsup:


This might b a stupid question,but why only1 side? My window ingos range from 4 inches to 8 inches!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> This might b a stupid question,but why only1 side? My window ingos range from 4 inches to 8 inches!


check this http://www.ezyjamb.com.au/ezyreveal.html


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

keke said:


> check this http://www.ezyjamb.com.au/ezyreveal.html


Yea i seen that from Gaz but i still cant get the 1 side part!!!:blink:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The flat part goes on the inside of the reveal. It is a finished product. Then you only have to mud the outside. So looking at this pic, the flat section would be the window sill.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> The flat part goes on the inside of the reveal. It is a finished product. Then you only have to mud the outside. So looking at this pic, the flat section would be the window sill.


Yea but if i have an 8 inch ingo,thats no use! I would have 2 fill it! Then the cracks could b a problem! Sorry Gaz i know what u r saying but i cant c it working for me!
I wish some1 would get on the case of this as its 1 of my jobs that i like 2 be as close 2 the wall as i can b!Beads stick out 2 far for my liking but its that or flex tape which u guys would piss urself laughing at! Think i am the only guy that uses beads about here!!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> Yea but if i have an 8 inch ingo,thats no use! I would have 2 fill it! Then the cracks could b a problem! Sorry Gaz i know what u r saying but i cant c it working for me!
> I wish some1 would get on the case of this as its 1 of my jobs that i like 2 be as close 2 the wall as i can b!Beads stick out 2 far for my liking but its that or flex tape which u guys would piss urself laughing at! Think i am the only guy that uses beads about here!!


I think we're luckier because we have more options including even for 8 inch http://esvc000312.wic012tu.server-web.com/ezyexy_reveal.htm


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

keke said:


> I think we're luckier because we have more options including even for 8 inch http://esvc000312.wic012tu.server-web.com/ezyexy_reveal.htm


Yea u r that!!
We only got beads a couple of years ago!!


----------

